# Amplesound.net NEW PRODUCT : AGT (Taylor 714 Guitar)



## JasonMorin (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello !


Ample Sound has announced a new member of its guitar instrument series: Ample Guitar T.

AGT is recorded on the Taylor 714 acoustic guitar, with 3892 dry samples and a total size of 5.00GB. Original samples have been recorded as 24-bit 44.1kHz stereo. Natural sustain and resonating sounds of the guitar are unadulterated. No looping samples.

For more info: www.amplesound.net














https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound





Thank you


----------



## Camus (Apr 18, 2013)

Got it!
_-) 
wonderful, thank you


----------



## shakuman (Apr 18, 2013)

Bought it and love it! _-)


----------



## Magnus (Apr 18, 2013)

YESSSSSSS. Great Guitar! _-)


----------



## Camus (Apr 18, 2013)

here´s another one.
_-)


----------



## Ed (Apr 18, 2013)

This sounds awesome

I really wish you'd to an INDEPTH video tutorial on how to use the strummer and how you incorporate it into a track like the tracks above.


----------



## Gusfmm (Apr 18, 2013)

I was listening to the demos, and was wondering if you sampled any percussive up-stroke strumming sound. This is much more obvious in Landing in London. For a real guitar player, the strumming in that piece sounds a bit rookie-ish without the percussive up-stroke. 

As a suggestion, I'd redo that piece and be more mindful about the percussive wood hits sounding at the same time as a picked note or strum... again, a real guitar player would immediately call you out on these. 

The sound of the library is lovely.


----------



## JasonMorin (Apr 29, 2013)

Here a new Song made with AGT: All in Best

https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound/agt-all-in-best




Jason


----------



## JasonMorin (May 22, 2013)

Hello,


Check out this Review that Russ Hughes of Pro Tools Tips, Tricks & More... - Pro Tools Expert Blog did About Ample Guitar Taylor (25 mins)





Jason


----------



## NYC Composer (May 22, 2013)

The guitar sounds lovely, but as a guitar player myself, I think Russ oughta get his foot off that sutain pedal. It doesn't help to establish the idiomatic sounds that playing single notes or strumming demonstrate, and it leads to the dreaded "autoharp effect".


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 22, 2013)

demos sound good but how about some walkthrus. I am always interested in 'what is needed' on the playing/programming side of things to achieve a believable sound (which the demos represent). Thanks.


----------



## duanran007 (May 22, 2013)

oops!! :shock: I wanted to click 'reply' but I clicked 'report' bottom instead ... :shock: my bad!

On amplesound website, you can find midi project files of almost all the demos. Great stuff for learning!


----------



## JasonMorin (May 30, 2013)

Hello,

Ample Sound updates AGM & AGT to v1.1.0 for Win & Mac 

AGM & AGT v1.1.0 changes:

Alternate Tuner: Turning the 6 tuners on the head allows user to change the tune of corresponding strings up to 2 semitones down.The tuners are fully
compatible with all solo and strumming techniques and all articulations.

Keyboard Mode: Multiple notes now can be played simultaneously on one string without automatic hammer on /pull off, which enables the software to be played like a simple keyboard instrument.

New Installer: Refined the software property/settings file, so as to fix a former writing permission bug.



Video Here: 





Jason


----------



## JasonMorin (Jun 17, 2013)

Ample Sound has released Ample Guitar AAX version. The update covers AGM, AGT, AGP, AGF, AGG.

AGM, AGT v1.1.1 changes:

AAX version.
New Installer on Mac and Win.
New save/load Strummer preset UI.
Fixed a bug where Hammer On & Pull Off notes can't be aligned to bar.

AGG AGF AGP v1.2.5 changes:

AAX version.
New Installer on Mac and Win.
New save/load Strummer preset UI.


The update is free.


----------



## JasonMorin (Jul 2, 2013)

Ample Sound has released Ample Guitar AAX for Protools 11. The update covers AGM, AGT, AGP, AGF, AGG.

Added AAX support for Protools 11.
Fixed a DFD/disk loading bug.
Improved CPU efficiency for AGM and AGT.
Fixed a bug on AGM and AGT about old DAW project/preset compatibility.

The update is free to existing customers.


----------



## narapo (Jul 2, 2013)

JasonMorin @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Ample Sound has released Ample Guitar AAX for Protools 11. The update covers AGM, AGT, AGP, AGF, AGG.
> 
> Added AAX support for Protools 11.
> Fixed a DFD/disk loading bug.
> ...


I don't see any new AAX64 download on the download page ; AGG, AGF and AGP are still at 1.2.4 (no 1.2.5) and AGM and AGT at 1.1.0 (from May 29th).


----------



## JasonMorin (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes indeed, big server problem. 


Jason


----------



## JasonMorin (Jul 3, 2013)

narapo,

can you confirm that you got the update of your product by email.

If not, please contact [email protected] about your update.


----------



## narapo (Jul 4, 2013)

Yep, got the links by email, Download was OK and i' m doping some tests in PT11.so far so good. Thanks !


----------



## JasonMorin (Sep 13, 2013)

Here is a cool video demo of AGT made by gregkocis on Youtube.....a little bit chaotic in the middle of the video, but still very cool.





for more info about AGT, check out www.amplesound.net




Jason


----------

